# Yamato vs Deidara



## Ennoia (Aug 21, 2013)

Location: Naruto affinity training area

Distance: 15m

Knowledge: None for Deidara, Yamato knows he is facing an Akatsuki bomb user and that C3 is not a typical bomb.

Mindset: In-character but out to kill

Conditions:
-Yamato has standard ANBU gear on
-C0 restricted

How does this go?


----------



## SuperSaqer (Aug 21, 2013)

Yamato uses some Earth jutsu, and then wood jutsu to capture him. He can also use water jutsu to break some of his clay if he used while trapped in wood, and then a throat slit.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 21, 2013)

Deidara stomps, plain and simple. Yamato really can't hit him when he is up in the air, not to mention Deidara constantly flinging bombs in his face.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Aug 21, 2013)

Deidara decimates him.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Aug 21, 2013)

SuperSaqer said:


> Yamato uses some Earth jutsu, and then wood jutsu to capture him. He can also use water jutsu to break some of his clay if he used while trapped in wood, and then a throat slit.



 Unfortunately, he explodes along with him, so the best Yamato will have is the decency of knowing that it was a draw.

 But seriously, there's no way Yamato's going to get a hit on him when he's in the air. Those exploding clay bombs will decimate him. It's not even a fair match.


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 21, 2013)

Yamato has multiple ways to attack and defend from Deidara while he is in the air, I didnt think people would be so blind to this. He is actually a pretty good match up considering Deidara's fighting style and I was hoping I wouldnt have to argue this but I guess I might have to.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 21, 2013)

If you were hoping you didn't have to argue this, then why the hell did you make a thread in a place where people argue about Naruto characters?


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 21, 2013)

I Am Probably Wrong said:


> If you were hoping you didn't have to argue this, then why the hell did you make a thread in a place where people argue about Naruto characters?



I was hoping that I  personally didnt have to argue for a specific character because I thought it would be close enough that other people would do that. If I have to argue for a certain character it makes me seem bias and I dont want to come off that way. Clearly if everyone thinks Deidara wins for some misguided reason then I will have to handle the debating.

Majority of Deidara's bombs can be defended with regular Wood style ninjutsu, Yamato has been shown capable of flipping entire areas of land with little effort as well as lifting up large sections. He has shown the ability to use his Mokuton quite quickly and can use clones that can fuse with the trees along with prodcing his own forests. Its multiple ways for him to put up a fight here which is why "flight gg" makes no sense. Clearly the man is being underestimated.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 21, 2013)

How does he get away from C4? No amount of wood will save him, no matter how long and hard.


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 21, 2013)

I Am Probably Wrong said:


> How does he get away from C4? No amount of wood will save him, no matter how long and hard.



He can go underground, he can create a forest to hide, he can use wood dome, he can use a combination of all of these things with going underground being the obvious answer and using a wood clone when nothing explodes.

Again its multiple ways. Besides, Deidara never uses this ability and IC would be less willing to use it against a random shinobi for no reason at all. Not to say that he wont use it but to use that as your main argument makes no sense when it is one of his last resorts.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 21, 2013)

Exactly what level do you think these fighter are? Yamato is Elite Jonin at best. Deidara is kage level. Anyway, not sure how Yamato is supposed to kill Deidara if Deidara spams bombs in his face the entire time. He can't attack without the fear of being blown up. And, if I was Deidara, and I saw somebody using the kekkei genkai of the First Hokage, I would wanna whip out my trump cards to end him quickly.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 21, 2013)

Deidara murderstomps Yamato.

Yamato isn't as skilled nor powerful as Hashirama to use Mokuton to the extend of defending himself from Deidara's explosives.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Aug 21, 2013)

So, what is he going to do there? Just hide?

 If he's going to do that, Deidara can just prep up his clay bombs and just blow him up once he comes up. This isn't even debatable.


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 21, 2013)

I Am Probably Wrong said:


> Exactly what level do you think these fighter are? Yamato is Elite Jonin at best. Deidara is kage level. Anyway, not sure how Yamato is supposed to kill Deidara if Deidara spams bombs in his face the entire time. He can't attack without the fear of being blown up.


Level has nothing to do with the outcome of a fight.


Jagger said:


> Yamato isn't as skilled nor powerful as Hashirama to use Mokuton to the extend of defending himself from Deidara's explosives.


You dont have to be as skilled as Hashirama to defend from Deidara's bombs. Sasuke defended from them with a Snake summon and CS2 so why wouldnt his Mokuton be effective?


NarutoX28 said:


> So, what is he going to do there? Just hide?
> 
> If he's going to do that, Deidara can just prep up his clay bombs and just blow him up once he comes up. This isn't even debatable.


What do you mean hide? Yamato has also been shown to be a long range fighter and is capable of going up to the level where Deidara is by simply moving the earth. Yamato has been shown to use his Mokuton at insane speeds much like how Sasuke uses Chidori Spear so there is nothing stopping him from putting C2 down the same way Sasuke did after moving the earth up and even more so with his clone that can communicate with him telepathically. This is clearly debatable, you just have to look at all of Yamato's abilities.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Aug 21, 2013)

Yamato is the same level as Deidara, low kage~elite jounin.

I think deidara is the more likely winner because if yamato stalls, deidara wont waste his clay...he could also make a C4-bunshin & plant it in the moku-forest w/ a C2-bunshin, both via air-drop & beat the wood user at his own game, even using some doton feints of his own.

because I give the stamina adv. to yamato & deidara routinely runs out of clay, I do think this fight could go either way but i'll  say deaidara 8/10 times.

Yamato lacks firepower & mobile precision.


----------



## Yagura (Aug 21, 2013)

Deidara doesn't even need to fly to take this. He can take out Yamato with the just combo he used against Itachi.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Aug 21, 2013)

I need to be informed on the feats of his Mokuton Ennoia.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 21, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> You dont have to be as skilled as Hashirama to defend from Deidara's bombs. Sasuke defended from them with a Snake summon and CS2 so why wouldnt his Mokuton be effective?


Once Deidara's level of explosives goes up, Yamato starts falling apart. C2 will most likely kill Yamato at such point, he's not as fast as Hebi Sasuke nor he posesses Raiton to nulfill Deidara's Doton nor he posesses the same level of enduracy Sasuke had with CS2 along with Oro's White Snake abilities.


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 21, 2013)

Yagura said:


> Deidara doesn't even need to fly to take this. He can take out Yamato with the just combo he used against Itachi.


That dosent even make sense from 15 meters. Not to add in that Yamato was fast enough to use a Substitution jutsu against Orochimaru of all people and is capable of doing this or this which will catch Deidara off guard and force him to go to the sky.



NarutoX28 said:


> I need to be informed on the feats of his Mokuton Ennoia.


Patience my young disciple.



Jagger said:


> Once Deidara's level of explosives goes up, Yamato starts falling apart. C2 will most likely kill Yamato at such point, he's not as fast as Hebi Sasuke nor he posesses Raiton to nulfill Deidara's Doton nor he posesses the same level of enduracy Sasuke had with CS2 along with Oro's White Snake abilities.


Yamato already intercepted Sasuke and was fast enough to tag 4 tail Naruto before he realized anything happened. Mokuton should be able to defend most of what Deidara is throwing out.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 21, 2013)

Ennoia, you seem to think his defense should beat Deidara, but what about his offense? How is he gonna get a killing shot in on Deidara?


----------



## UchihaX28 (Aug 21, 2013)

should be

 should be

 If Yamato is forced to fight close to Deidara, then it's really all over.

 should be

 Yeah, Yamato isn't getting through this attack.


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 21, 2013)

I Am Probably Wrong said:


> Ennoia, you seem to think his defense should beat Deidara, but what about his offense? How is he gonna get a killing shot in on Deidara?


Ive explained how he can get Deidara out of the air with a combination of Mokuton and Doton because C2 is not that fast while also showing that he is capable of defending Deidara's bombs. If Deidara gets on the ground he is in a really bad situation given Yamato's feats and Mokuton clones abilities. Not that this is easy for Yamato but its certainly not a stomp for Deidara.


NarutoX28 said:


> bad situation
> 
> bad situation
> 
> If Yamato is forced to fight close to Deidara, then it's really all over.


Deidara dosent have Kusanagi. Yamato intentionally engaged Sasuke in CQC and was fast enough to intercept him given that in the previous panel he was behind Sasuke; but he was unaware of the swords abilities. The same Yamato casually caught Naruto with his Mokuton in CQC and feinted both him and Sai with a Substitution jutsu.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 22, 2013)

Deidara babyshakes !! Once c1 and 2 don't work he switches to C4 that Yamato won't know to get out of range and Yamato dies miserably


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 22, 2013)

How does he babyshake if he has to use his strongest bomb? 

Besides ive already stated how he can survive that bomb.


----------



## richard lewis (Aug 22, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> He can go underground, he can create a forest to hide, he can use wood dome, he can use a combination of all of these things with going underground being the obvious answer and using a wood clone when nothing explodes.
> 
> Again its multiple ways. Besides, Deidara never uses this ability and IC would be less willing to use it against a random shinobi for no reason at all. Not to say that he wont use it but to use that as your main argument makes no sense when it is one of his last resorts.



Yamato hasn't shown the ability to sense chakra so how would he even be able to locate the nano bombs in the first place? he can't avoid them if he doesn't know where they are.

I don't see how yamato would even avoid dedaria's C2 bombs. since there guided he can't dodge them,  and his wood hasn't shown the durability feats necessary to block the blast.

Yamato gets raped here lol, the only akatsuki member he could compete with is hidan. and even then w/o full knowledge he'd still probably loose.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 22, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> How does he babyshake if he has to use his strongest bomb?
> 
> Besides ive already stated how he can survive that bomb.



 nothing stops him from using it from the start if he feels like it . Yamato can't block or dodge it since he has no way of knowing its not a normal bomb.
Deidara babyshakes because Yamato isn't touching him. Deidara barely got touched by gaara sand while fighting gaara in a desert and you think Yamato can tag him ? 
deidara fights with replacements and clones and is a good tatician he will quickly figure out if c1 fails c2 and 3 might as well based on Yamato defense then all he needs do is throw a mini c4 and Yamato will defend it like he would any bomb and die because of it 


@everyone deidara is at least mid Kage level . He is clearly underestimated here . He is no weaker than kisame


----------



## RaQueL777 (Aug 22, 2013)

My homeboy Deidera would beat Yamato of course! Once he goes airbourne using a c2, there's no stopping him. The missles would be hard to dodge, plus He could throw a few explosive clay minions as well.  Yamato is a tough opponent, but I see deidera winning.

[/URL][/IMG]​


----------



## Bonly (Aug 22, 2013)

Deidara wins quite handily. Yamato has nothing that can take down Deidara while Deidara's bombs can take out Yamato. The sheer AoE that Deidara gains with C2 is enough to destroy most(if not all) of Yamato's defensive jutsu that Yamato can pick up. Add in C3 and it takes out all of Yamato's wood jutsu as well as possible kill Yamato. C4 is the icing on the cake to take out Yamato if he somehow manage to survive the attacks from Deidara. Best Yamato can do is play defense for a while and then he goes down.


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 22, 2013)

richard lewis said:


> Yamato hasn't shown the ability to sense chakra so how would he even be able to locate the nano bombs in the first place? he can't avoid them if he doesn't know where they are.
> 
> I don't see how yamato would even avoid dedaria's C2 bombs. since there guided he can't dodge them,  and his wood hasn't shown the durability feats necessary to block the blast.
> 
> Yamato gets raped here lol, the only akatsuki member he could compete with is hidan. and even then w/o full knowledge he'd still probably loose.


He dosent have to be a sensor to see a huge ass bomb that he clearly cant outrun and decide to go underground and even enhance that defense with wood. Then he can use a Mokuton clone to go up and see what happened and mind you these clones are made from his blood so they would be effected by the jutsu and might even fool Deidara into thinking he killed Yamato.

Sasuke's C2 has relatively few durability feats yet he lost only a wing with a direct hit and a snake summon stopped one of Deidara's clay birds so im not sure why Mokuton would be ineffective here as a defense given he can erect large Mokuton objects extremely fast.



Icegaze said:


> nothing stops him from using it from the start if he feels like it


Except for the fact that it is his trump card ninjutsu that he didnt even want to use against the brother of the man he hated the most until he raged? Why would he start the fight with it again?

 .





> Yamato can't block or dodge it since he has no way of knowing its not a normal bomb.


Read above, he does not need to know its specific effects because the moment he sees a bomb the size of a boss summon even if he thinks it will explode like a normal bomb the most logical move would be to go underground and set up a defense.



> Deidara babyshakes because Yamato isn't touching him. Deidara barely got touched by gaara sand while fighting gaara in a desert and you think Yamato can tag him ?


Gaara=/=Yamato. Thats like saying Sasuke cannot touch him because Gaara couldnt despite Sasuke clearly touching him and Yamato having a more diverse skillset.



> deidara fights with replacements and clones and is a good tatician he will quickly figure out if c1 fails c2 and 3 might as well based on Yamato defense then all he needs do is throw a mini c4 and Yamato will defend it like he would any bomb and die because of it


Deidara fights with replacements, clones, and is a good tactician, he will quickly figure out how to get Deidara out of the air and defend from his bombs. Deidara has not shown the ability to make a person inhale mini C4 bombs because you would have to get it directly into a persons face.


----------



## richard lewis (Aug 22, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> He dosent have to be a sensor to see a huge ass bomb that he clearly cant outrun and decide to go underground and even enhance that defense with wood. Then he can use a Mokuton clone to go up and see what happened and mind you these clones are made from his blood so they would be effected by the jutsu and might even fool Deidara into thinking he killed Yamato.



Even if yamato goes underground he still has to breath, and he must be getting his air from above ground because there is none beneath the ground. 
And if yamato thinks the bomb is real I don't see how hiding underground would save  considering it would probably leave a creator thus even hiding underground would still get you killed. So I'd question as to if that would even bee his first instinct anyway.



Ennoia said:


> Sasuke's C2 has relatively few durability feats yet he lost only a wing with a direct hit and a snake summon stopped one of Deidara's clay birds so im not sure why Mokuton would be ineffective here as a defense given he can erect large Mokuton objects extremely fast.


improved tremendously

sasuke ripped through yamato's wood dome bare handed, so I fail to see how it would be strong enough to tank this.  
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## UchihaX28 (Aug 22, 2013)

Sasuke in CS2 had to fly upwards just to avoid C2 meaning that CS2 Sasuke can't tank the blast at all.


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 22, 2013)

richard lewis said:


> Even if yamato goes underground he still has to breath, and he must be getting his air from above ground because there is none beneath the ground.
> And if yamato thinks the bomb is real I don't see how hiding underground would save  considering it would probably leave a creator thus even hiding underground would still get you killed. So I'd question as to if that would even bee his first instinct anyway.
> 
> 
> ...


First off Deidara is not going to set off C4 without knowing whether or not his target inhaled the bombs and as I said before Yamato can set up an adequate defense for example by surrounding himself with Mokuton to prep for what he thinks to be a massive bomb or not leaving a hole that can lead an explosion down to him. Going underground and setting up a defense seems like the more logical thing to do rather than running and hoping to get out of the area of a boss sized bomb. Sasuke had no choice because he didnt have any other skills that he could use.

Sasuke did not do that bare handed if you look on the next page you can see his sword appears to have Chidori running through it. Its not even reasonable to say he did given that Mokuton has restrained far stronger things with less dense wood including a boss sized squid and 4 tailed Naruto.


NarutoX28 said:


> Sasuke in CS2 had to fly upwards just to avoid C2 meaning that CS2 Sasuke can't tank the blast at all.



We actually saw he took one dead on and lost a wing, he didnt tank it but he certainly survived it. I dont see how CS2 Sasuke can use his wing to stop a blast but Yamato's Mokuton would somehow be useless.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 22, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> He dosent have to be a sensor to see a huge ass bomb that he clearly cant outrun and decide to go underground and even enhance that defense with wood. Then he can use a Mokuton clone to go up and see what happened and mind you these clones are made from his blood so they would be effected by the jutsu and might even fool Deidara into thinking he killed Yamato.
> 
> Sasuke's C2 has relatively few durability feats yet he lost only a wing with a direct hit and a snake summon stopped one of Deidara's clay birds so im not sure why Mokuton would be ineffective here as a defense given he can erect large Mokuton objects extremely fast.
> 
> ...



 you didn't read my post 
deidara used the small version of c4 against onoki quickly despite it being his trump card like you say . also Yamato has no reason to hide underground if a small c4 is headed his way 
He will block it like he would any c1. Who says deidara has to use a large scale c4 ?
Also deidara has been shown to force people to inhale c4
Notice the 2nd time he used c4 on sasuke he trapped sasuke in it. that's another way he can GG Yamato . A move being your trump card doesn't mean you can't start with it . It depends who you are fightin or the results you are trying to achieve.

deidara attempted c4 quickly against onoki
Itachi tskuyomi on kakashi
Kakashi kamui attempt on Tobi after his fight with sasuke 
Sasuke using MS against Danzo off the bat 

so no people can casually decided to go all out from the start . that's a lame excuse 
Once deidara notices Yamato blocks c1 too easily he can switch to c4 in the hopes that Yamato blocks the same way and Yamato dies.  Yamato wood also has no speed feats or range to suggest its going to be more difficult than gaara sand . Are you implying that it is? 

Yamato would struggle against asuma don't put him up against deidara who can troll for the Lolz 
 

Mini c4 is not a trump card

I mean deidara has explosive bunshin and convientely his c4 look like his clones if Yamato treats them in the same fashion he would a normal exploding clone he gets off'd quick


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2013)

Deidara handily destroys Yamato, Yamato hasn't had a feat in ages to begin with.


----------



## richard lewis (Aug 22, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> *First off Deidara is not going to set off C4 without knowing whether or not his target inhaled the bombs* and as I said before Yamato can set up an adequate defense for example by surrounding himself with Mokuton to prep for what he thinks to be a massive bomb or not leaving a hole that can lead an explosion down to him. Going underground and setting up a defense seems like the more logical thing to do rather than running and hoping to get out of the area of a boss sized bomb. Sasuke had no choice because he didnt have any other skills that he could use.



I agree with this completely, dedaria will not set off the nano bombs until he's sure yamato has breathed them in. which make it even less likely for yamato to avoid it. I agree yamato will set up the necessary defense's and then upon realizing it was a dud he will come out of his defense, never even realizing that he is breathing in the nano bombs.



Ennoia said:


> Sasuke did not do that bare handed if you look on the next page you can see his sword appears to have Chidori running through it. Its not even reasonable to say he did given that Mokuton has restrained far stronger things with less dense wood including a boss sized squid and 4 tailed Naruto.



Hmm.... You may be right here. I admit his wood could probably tank 1 or 2 bombs, but if dedaria keeps bombarding him I dont think yamato can block them forever. and since dedaria will likely fly outside of his range yamato wouldn't have any way of attacking. he would be stuck on the defensive the whole time.


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 22, 2013)

Icegaze said:


> you didn't read my post
> deidara used the small version of c4 against onoki quickly despite it being his trump card like you say .


He used the small one not the big one. The big one is his trump card because it kills everything living in the area. You said "he switches to C4 that Yamato won't know to get out of range," mini C4 logically has poor range so you were either misguided in your opinion or talking about the large C4 which Deidara would not use without good reason. I read your posts.



> also Yamato has no reason to hide underground if a small c4 is headed his way
> He will block it like he would any c1.


Mini C4 again logically has poor range because it is dependant on the opponent inhaling it. Explain to me how he gets an opponent to inhale the bombs when the bomb is smaller than Deidara's hand; he would need to get it directly into Yamato's face which makes no sense. Its not my fault the mini C4 has no feats.



> Who says deidara has to use a large scale c4 ?
> Also deidara has been shown to force people to inhale c4
> Notice the 2nd time he used c4 on sasuke he trapped sasuke in it. that's another way he can GG Yamato .


That makes more sense than a C4 the size of Deidara's hand killing someone. I didnt say Yamato was invisncible but you're making it seems like Deidara stomps when he has to use his best jutsu. If he has to use his best jutsu it is not a stomp.



> deidara attempted c4 quickly against onoki
> Itachi tskuyomi on kakashi
> Kakashi kamui attempt on Tobi after his fight with sasuke
> Sasuke using MS against Danzo off the bat


Deidara used a small version of his trump card not the real thing and every other instance you named is taken out of context.



> so no people can casually decided to go all out from the start . that's a lame excuse
> Once deidara notices Yamato blocks c1 too easily he can switch to c4 in the hopes that Yamato blocks the same way and Yamato dies.  Yamato wood also has no speed feats or range to suggest its going to be more difficult than gaara sand . Are you implying that it is?


Wtf? Gaara has nothing to do with this thread and you know better than to be using ABC logic. Sasuke got Deidara C2 of the sky so whats stopping someone with a similar skillset (going up many meters and cutting a wing with a mid range ninjutsu) from doing the same thing. Its not reasonable to say he goes right from C1 to C4 either, Sasuke stopped C1 casually with a similar skillset yet he used C2.



> Yamato would struggle against asuma don't put him up against deidara who can troll for the Lolz


Again you are talking about two different skillsets and Asuma has nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 22, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> He used the small one not the big one. The big one is his trump card because it kills everything living in the area. You said "he switches to C4 that Yamato won't know to get out of range," mini C4 logically has poor range so you were either misguided in your opinion or talking about the large C4 which Deidara would not use without good reason. I read your posts.
> 
> 
> Mini C4 again logically has poor range because it is dependant on the opponent inhaling it. Explain to me how he gets an opponent to inhale the bombs when the bomb is smaller than Deidara's hand; he would need to get it directly into Yamato's face which makes no sense. Its not my fault the mini C4 has no feats.
> ...



Example so you understand my point : itachi vs Hidan if its hi starts off eith Amaterasu and ends Hidan because he knows Hidan is immortal it is still a stomp because he ended him in 1 move . 
Madara ends itachi with susanoo trump card but it is still 1 move 
Onoki always starts with jinton it doesn't stop it from being his trump card

so if deidara starts with a human sized c4 abs Yamato inhales it Yamato got stomped
deidara using human sized c4 is a deadly tactic 
He gets Yamato used to normal exploding bunshin the drops a human sized c4 in there. Yamato breathes it in a dies . Also c4 doesn't even have to make contact with Yamato. Where ever It detonates becomes ground zero should Yamato walk past the infected area he dies. it's not like the chakra and nano bombs would just disappear .


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 22, 2013)

Icegaze said:


> Example so you understand my point : itachi vs Hidan if its hi starts off eith Amaterasu and ends Hidan because he knows Hidan is immortal it is still a stomp because he ended him in 1 move .
> Madara ends itachi with susanoo trump card but it is still 1 move
> Onoki always starts with jinton it doesn't stop it from being his trump card


then your reasoning would make no sense because IC Itachi isnt about to take a chunk off of his lifespan when he can lop Hidan's head off with a little bit of effort. The same as someone saying its a stomp because Deidara can use C3 when it is not IC for him to do so to start a fight. If it was bloodlusted you would have a point because the sequence in which people use their jutsu and their level of intelligence would be hindered.



> so if deidara starts with a human sized c4 abs Yamato inhales it Yamato got stomped
> deidara using human sized c4 is a deadly tactic
> He gets Yamato used to normal exploding bunshin the drops a human sized c4 in there. Yamato breathes it in a dies . Also c4 doesn't even have to make contact with Yamato. Where ever It detonates becomes ground zero should Yamato walk past the infected area he dies. it's not like the chakra and nano bombs would just disappear .


Deidara's human sized C4 can be avoided because there is no indication that those are controlled like the bombs he shot out of C2. It can simply be dodged and Deidara would have to hope Yamato is down wind which does not seem like something he would do. C4 is used effectively when the opponent is trapped (Sasuke on the bird) or a large C4 which cannot be avoided by conventional means. You are overestimating C4.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Aug 22, 2013)

here.

 You think Yamato can save himself with Mokuton when Sasuke couldn't save himself and barely dodged this one?

 here.

 Yamato won't be able to defend against this. He'll be forced to dodge which he's slower than Sasuke, so that won't be possible.

 here.

 I mentioned this before, but he couldn't tank it and most likely can't with his sturdy Curse Seal defense.

 here.
 here.

 You want to compare Mokuton's speed to this? Sasuke has superior Hand Seal speed compared to him, and we don't even know if Sasuke's attack that was used to defend it even used hand seals.

 here.

 There goes Sasuke's defense. That was also one of Deidara's weaker attacks and they're also quick, so Yamato will definitely not survive.

 here.

 Here's C2, ,Sasuke couldn't defend against that with CS2 and he needed CS2 just to dodge it. Yamato won't have time to defend against it.

 Link removed

 Actually here, Sasuke's wing got obliterated. You think Yamato will have enough time to set up Mokuton? Yamato would've been decimated. Hell, Base Hebi Sasuke would've been destroyed by this.

 Not only that, Deidara can trick him with a Clay Clone like he did on Sasuke and trap him with a C4 barrier. Without lightning style which we know Yamato doesn't have, he'll get killed.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 22, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> then your reasoning would make no sense because IC Itachi isnt about to take a chunk off of his lifespan when he can lop Hidan's head off with a little bit of effort. The same as someone saying its a stomp because Deidara can use C3 when it is not IC for him to do so to start a fight. If it was bloodlusted you would have a point because the sequence in which people use their jutsu and their level of intelligence would be hindered.
> 
> 
> Deidara's human sized C4 can be avoided because there is no indication that those are controlled like the bombs he shot out of C2. It can simply be dodged and Deidara would have to hope Yamato is down wind which does not seem like something he would do. C4 is used effectively when the opponent is trapped (Sasuke on the bird) or a large C4 which cannot be avoided by conventional means. You are overestimating C4.



Silly argument 
onoki uses jinton off the bat isn't that his trump card ? 
If itachi knew Hidan was immortal and a scratch from Hidan could kill him Amaterasu makes the most sense or genjutsu chop head off. Either way Amaterasu being used would b a safe bet and Hidan gets ashed. It won't stop MS from bring itachi trump card . You don't have to be bloodlusted to use ur trump card unless you think onoki fights blood listed all the time 

Deidara can put a mini c4 or a human sized c4 on a c1 bird . The c1 would increase c4 range 
Also deidara fights with substitutions and clones . Yamato won't see deidara popping out under him with c4 . Once Yamato Is trapped inside he dies. You underestimate c4.  Also c4 clones can move remember the giant version ran after sasuke. What stops the small versions from running . Deidara designed them to look like him for a reason you know . Getting away from c4 is far more difficult thsn you think . c4 can be controlled to move. They are clones of deidara therefore would have similar speed and deidara would detonate them only when they are in range


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 22, 2013)

NarutoX28 said:


> on his very first usage.
> 
> You think Yamato can save himself with Mokuton when Sasuke couldn't save himself and barely dodged this one?
> 
> ...


Sasuke had just figured out it was being guided and was running directly at Deidara because he lacked mid-long range ninjutsu and thought he had the speed advantage. Either way Sasuke took no damage from that first bomb and while Yamato is not as fast as Sasuke he does have adquate feats that says he should be able to put up a defense while trying to avoid those bombs while his Mokuton alone should be able to defend against them.



> on his very first usage.
> on his very first usage.
> 
> You want to compare Mokuton's speed to this? Sasuke has superior Hand Seal speed compared to him, and we don't even know if Sasuke's attack that was used to defend it even used hand seals.


I think Yamato can put up a defense, he only needs to clasp his hands together to use Mokuton and it was even fast enough that it caught Sasuke before he could jump away.



> use Mokuton
> 
> There goes Sasuke's defense. That was also one of Deidara's weaker attacks and they're also quick, so Yamato will definitely not survive.


That was a bomb that was larger than Deidara and Sasuke defended it with a snake, thats my point. Mokuton with its speed and durability should have no problem defending Yamato from less than C2.



> use Mokuton
> 
> Here's C2, ,Sasuke couldn't defend against that with CS2 and he needed CS2 just to dodge it. Yamato won't have time to defend against it.
> 
> ...


I do think he would be able to get up a defense and that is not only limited to Mokuton. When Deidara fires one of those off Yamato can use Doton to simply raise up the earth and strike down C2 while defending from the bomb at the same time given that he can do this, this, and this



> Not only that, Deidara can trick him with a Clay Clone like he did on Sasuke and trap him with a C4 barrier. Without lightning style which we know Yamato doesn't have, he'll get killed.


Yamato can also use clones and his clones can fuse with the earth. The difference between Sasuke and Yamato is that Yamato does not need to get close to kill Deidara where as Sasuke is a close range fighter primarily.



richard lewis said:


> I agree with this completely, dedaria will not set off the nano bombs until he's sure yamato has breathed them in. which make it even less likely for yamato to avoid it. I agree yamato will set up the necessary defense's and then upon realizing it was a dud he will come out of his defense, never even realizing that he is breathing in the nano bombs.
> 
> Hmm.... You may be right here. I admit his wood could probably tank 1 or 2 bombs, but if dedaria keeps bombarding him I dont think yamato can block them forever. and since dedaria will likely fly outside of his range yamato wouldn't have any way of attacking. he would be stuck on the defensive the whole time.


The only things I would disagree with is that Yamato would just come out thinking the bomb was a dud instead of sending his clone out to see what happened and that Deidara would fly out of his range because one he sees Yamato's basic Mokuton goes to about the same distance as Chidori Spear he will only go to about 5 meters out and he will still be vulnerable the same way he was against Sasuke.


----------



## Tsunami (Aug 22, 2013)

Deidara will fuck him sideways. metaphorically.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 22, 2013)

Yamato is a lesser version of a weakened Hashirama clone who has just been through a tough battle. Pre-Hebi Sasuke broke out of his wood prison with his BUTT (no lie, look it up).

Deidara can make mythical exploding animals, nuclear and nano sized weapons that you can't even see without a doujutsu...all out of clay he simply chews on. He can also break genjutsu with his specially trained eye and was a invaluable member of akatsuki who had arguably the second most destructive power in the whole organization.

yep, Yamato takes this low diff.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Aug 22, 2013)

projectiles

 He was clearly off guard and still managed to dodge that Mokuton stab.

 projectiles

 Seems like Sasuke put a dent in that. No doubt a bomb will put a bigger dent and Deidara can put bigger dents. While you do say that Yamato can put massive defenses, it's obvious in battle, he can't place defenses that quickly and we do know Deidara is in the 4.5 speed tier and that's clear when he dodged Sasuke quite easily and he had no idea how fast Sasuke could move.

 As for the defense part, I agree he can place a big defense, but I showed you that he can't do it when he's so involved in a battle and pressured. It just doesn't seem logical for him to place a big defense that quick when he placed a quicker to use defense against Sasuke and Sasuke broke free from it easily. In quick paced battle which Deidara has shown it's possible, that's the best defense Yamato's going to put up which means bye bye for Yamato.

 The fact is, we've already seen Deidara use multiple bombs that are bigger than him that were used on Sasuke yet, Sasuke's defense was too weak for it and even struggled to dodge. The biggest defense that Yamato is going to put against those quick bombs is a small wooden barrier where Sasuke put a dent in it. It's obvious Deidara will blow that shit up.

 Ok, so that's offense which I've shown Deidara will be able to easily dodge that and he'll be up in the air which means more prep time and more time for Deidara to destroy Yamato.

 projectiles

 That feat doesn't compare to this feat:

 projectiles

 Yamato capturing that squid. Seriously? It's just a squid. Deidara is going to be at a farther distance than that.

 Why does it matter if he can make clones when he can use that opportunity to blow them up?


----------



## richard lewis (Aug 22, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> The only things I would disagree with is that Yamato would just come out thinking the bomb was a dud instead of sending his clone out to see what happened and that Deidara would fly out of his range because one he sees Yamato's basic Mokuton goes to about the same distance as Chidori Spear he will only go to about 5 meters out and he will still be vulnerable the same way he was against Sasuke.



Yamato has zero bushin feats to suggest he could create a clone quickly or discretely enough for dedaria to not notice, especially since he's flying above ground giving him a great vantage point and he has the zoom in lens thingy on his eye.
projectiles
projectiles

I doubt that he would detonate C4 on a bushin. Not to mention my point still stands that yamato setting up a defense to block an explosion would't save him from breathing in the nano bombs. If he's within the radius of the nano bombs making a clone wont do anything.

It's IC for dedaria to fly out of his opponents range, If dedaria fights yamato from the same distance he fought sasuke he should have no problem avoiding yamato's jutsu.


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 22, 2013)

Icegaze said:


> Silly argument
> onoki uses jinton off the bat isn't that his trump card ?


Yet Deidara states that Onoki was pissed when he used it against him and in the next chapter says "This is ridiculous, he's whipping out the Jinton already" implying he only uses it when he's pissed or when he needs to aka a trump card.



> If itachi knew Hidan was immortal and a scratch from Hidan could kill him *Amaterasu makes the most sense or genjutsu chop head off*. Either way Amaterasu being used would b a safe bet and Hidan gets ashed. It won't stop MS from bring itachi trump card . You don't have to be bloodlusted to use ur trump card unless you think onoki fights blood listed all the time


Nuke or his usual strategy...I think he is more likely to use his usual strategy.



> Deidara can put a mini c4 or a human sized c4 on a c1 bird. The c1 would increase c4 range
> Also deidara fights with substitutions and clones . Yamato won't see deidara popping out under him with c4 . Once Yamato Is trapped inside he dies. You underestimate c4.  Also c4 clones can move remember the giant version ran after sasuke. What stops the small versions from running . Deidara designed them to look like him for a reason you know . Getting away from c4 is far more difficult thsn you think . c4 can be controlled to move. They are clones of deidara therefore would have similar speed and deidara would detonate them only when they are in range


If C1 exploded with a C4 on top of it the bombs would be dispersed into many different directions making the C4 pointless. Giant C4 was moving *extremely* slow even compared to boss summons, im not convinced even small ones would be able to move at a speed significant enough that we should be discussing this. Yamato also fights with clones and substitutions so it works both ways. You cant just look at one persons abilities and say they have the advantage because they look cooler.



richard lewis said:


> Yamato has zero bushin feats to suggest he could create a clone quickly or discretely enough for dedaria to not notice, especially since he's flying above ground giving him a great vantage point and he has the zoom in lens thingy on his eye.
> Onoki was pissed
> Onoki was pissed
> 
> I doubt that he would detonate C4 on a bushin. Not to mention my point still stands that yamato setting up a defense to block an explosion would't save him from breathing in the nano bombs. If he's within the radius of the nano bombs making a clone wont do anything.


Why does you need to see him perform a feat to confirm the obvious? What reason can there be that he cannot use a clone underground (I thought we were talking about Deidara's use of C4 here)? Yamato can easily create a forest in order to block Deidara's sight as well.

Not many people can distinguish clones from the actual person and Yamato's clones are made from his actual cells making them harder to tell apart anyway and they have telepathy. Deidara could confuse the clone for the real thing because there it is hard to tell the difference.



> It's IC for dedaria to fly out of his opponents range, If dedaria fights yamato from the same distance he fought sasuke he should have no problem avoiding yamato's jutsu.


And Yamato simply shifts the earth up many meters and takes down C2 the same way Sasuke did. Without C2 Yamato can make a forest and abuse Deidara from there.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Aug 22, 2013)

It still doesn't matter. Not even Sasuke can escape C4 and Yamato is slower. If he makes a clone, it still requires some time as he has to exert some Wood (if that makes sense) just to make a clone and having to escape that C4? He's going to breathe in the nano bombs, no doubt about that.

 Not only that, Deidara has a very observant eye. He can detect most Sharingan Genjutsu and was able to tell the range of Sasuke's attack and confirmed it was 5 meters which was even stated by Sasuke himself.


----------



## richard lewis (Aug 22, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> Yet Deidara states that Onoki was pissed when he used it against him and in the next chapter says "This is ridiculous, he's whipping out the Jinton already" implying he only uses it when he's pissed or when he needs to aka a trump card.
> 
> 
> Nuke or his usual strategy...I think he is more likely to use his usual strategy.
> ...



You haven't explained how yamato avoid's C4.

I wanna get a clear understanding of what your saying so correct me if im wrong. According to you yamato see's the giant C4 assumes it's a huge bomb and sets up the appropriate defenses to block it. The C4 explodes "mind you yamato will be within the radius of the nano bombs since like you said he wouldn't try to out run the blast but rather block the blast with doton/makuton" yamato not sure whether it's a dud or not sends out a clone to see whats what, is that correct?

How does that save yamato? no matter how many clones yamato makes he will still have to breath, and since he's within the range of the nano bombs he will be breathing them into his body. and even if he does fool dedaria with a clone the original will still have nano's in it's body as well, so dedaria would just end up killing the real yamato along with his clone.


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 22, 2013)

NarutoX28 said:


> Onoki was pissed
> 
> He was clearly off guard and still managed to dodge that Mokuton stab.
> 
> ...


I feel like you havent been following what I have been saying at all, everything you are saying has been covered already from Sasuke making that hole to Yamato's speed feats.



richard lewis said:


> You haven't explained how yamato avoid's C4.


The first time you quoted me I was explaining how he avoided C4...



> I wanna get a clear understanding of what your saying so correct me if im wrong. According to you yamato see's the giant C4 assumes it's a huge bomb and sets up the appropriate defenses to block it. The C4 explodes "mind you yamato will be within the radius of the nano bombs since like you said he wouldn't try to out run the blast but rather block the blast with doton/makuton" yamato not sure whether it's a dud or not sends out a clone to see whats what, is that correct?


Not just block, he will go underground because no mere Mokuton would be able to stop a bomb of that magnitude so he would likely go underground as well as use Mokuton to surround himself.



> How does that save yamato? no matter how many clones yamato makes he will still have to breath, and since he's within the range of the nano bombs he will be breathing them into his body. and even if he does fool dedaria with a clone the original will still have nano's in it's body as well, so dedaria would just end up killing the real yamato along with his clone.


If he surrounds himself with Mokuton and/or goes underground how would he be susceptible to breathing in the bombs? Would he not be breathing in the air that is under the Mokuton or underground before he sealed it off?


----------



## richard lewis (Aug 22, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> I feel like you havent been following what I have been saying at all, everything you are saying has been covered already from Sasuke making that hole to Yamato's speed feats.
> 
> 
> The first time you quoted me I was explaining how he avoided C4...
> ...



Lol you cant breath if your underground, you would suffocate. Hence why every time someone hid underground in the manga it was very briefly, typically as a surprise attack. Yamato wont be able to hide underground to avoid the blast and then remain underground long enough to create clones and have then do recon and then come back to tell him everything is ok. he would run out of air. I agree with what you said b4 about yamato creating a forest to block dedaria's view and then creating a clone but that wouldn't help here because he would still be breathing in the nano bombs. 

Even if yamato built a makuton bunker to encase himself there would still be nooks and cranny's for the air infected with the nano bombs to slip in. and also if he intends to send out a clone he would have to create an opening for the clone to exit the bunker which would allow for even more infected air to slip in.


----------



## Cryogonal (Aug 22, 2013)

Is this even an argument?
Yamato has very slim chance winning against Deidara, he would put up a fight though. 


No need for C4, C3 would erase him.


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 22, 2013)

richard lewis said:


> Lol you cant breath if your underground, you would suffocate. Hence why every time someone hid underground in the manga it was very briefly, typically as a surprise attack. Yamato wont be able to hide underground to avoid the blast and then remain underground long enough to create clones and have then do recon and then come back to tell him everything is ok. he would run out of air. I agree with what you said b4 about yamato creating a forest to block dedaria's view and then creating a clone but that wouldn't help here because he would still be breathing in the nano bombs.
> 
> Even if yamato built a makuton bunker to encase himself there would still be nooks and cranny's for the air infected with the nano bombs to slip in. and also if he intends to send out a clone he would have to create an opening for the clone to exit the bunker which would allow for even more infected air to slip in.



Deidara was underground for almost a solid two chapters from when his clone exploded to after Gaara's revival and  Kakashi was chilling underground the whole time before the Sakura and Naruto bell fight, I think Yamato would be able to be underground long enough to do what I said. Mind you the clone does not need to come back and tell him anything because they communicate with a linked mind. Yamato's Mokuton creates have been shown as pretty solid and his clones can merge with the wood so he dosent need to make an opening.


----------



## richard lewis (Aug 22, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> Deidara was underground for almost a solid two chapters from when his clone exploded to after Gaara's revival and  Kakashi was chilling underground the whole time before the Sakura and Naruto bell fight, I think Yamato would be able to be underground long enough to do what I said. Mind you the clone does not need to come back and tell him anything because they communicate with a linked mind. Yamato's Mokuton creates have been shown as pretty solid and his clones can merge with the wood so he dosent need to make an opening.



I don't recall dedaria hiding underground for 2 chapters, can you post a scan? and if that is the case I would imagine that he left a small breathing .


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 22, 2013)

richard lewis said:


> I don't recall dedaria hiding underground for 2 chapters, can you post a scan? and if that is the case I would imagine that he left a small breathing .



He went underground at some point around here and reappeared here. You can tell he went underground around that first link because he saw his clone explode and said it gave him an opening to escape. In this entire span of time they not only had multiple conversations but took Gaara's body to a new spot and revived him.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Aug 22, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> I feel like you havent been following what I have been saying at all, everything you are saying has been covered already from Sasuke making that hole to Yamato's speed feats.



 I was in a hurry, so I had to quickly make my post.




> The first time you quoted me I was explaining how he avoided C4...
> 
> 
> Not just block, he will go underground because no mere Mokuton would be able to stop a bomb of that magnitude so he would likely go underground as well as use Mokuton to surround himself.



 You know Deidara can place bombs on the landscape. You're basically implying that Yamato will be just defending underground which is ridiculously stupid and he won't ever do that. He's hardly ever done that.




> If he surrounds himself with Mokuton and/or goes underground how would he be susceptible to breathing in the bombs? Would he not be breathing in the air that is under the Mokuton or underground before he sealed it off?



 That's all dandy and all, but Deidara can blow it up using C2 and he'll be forced to breathe in the nano bombs.


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 22, 2013)

NarutoX28 said:


> I was in a hurry, so I had to quickly make my post.
> 
> You know Deidara can place bombs on the landscape. You're basically implying that Yamato will be just defending underground which is ridiculously stupid and he won't ever do that. He's hardly ever done that.
> 
> That's all dandy and all, but Deidara can blow it up using C2 and he'll be forced to breathe in the nano bombs.



Im not even close to implying that he stays underground defending himself the whole time. C4 is susceptible to the wind so it does not linger out there. Yamato prepares to defend from the bomb, sends a clone out when nothing explodes, Deidara may set off the bombs on the clone or the clone will alert Yamato that it is safe and he will come out. This is an effective and realistic counter to C4.

And still Deidara is not likely to use this jutsu but as a last resort.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Aug 23, 2013)

^ The clone won't survive if it lands on a landscape full of bombs. Actually, Yamato will most likely not be able to go underground safely if that's the case.


----------



## itachi4real (Aug 23, 2013)

Deidara wins ofc....deidara really s***s on yamato


----------



## UchihaX28 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> Im not even close to implying that he stays underground defending himself the whole time. C4 is susceptible to the wind so it does not linger out there. Yamato prepares to defend from the bomb, sends a clone out when nothing explodes, Deidara may set off the bombs on the clone or the clone will alert Yamato that it is safe and he will come out. This is an effective and realistic counter to C4.
> 
> And still Deidara is not likely to use this jutsu but as a last resort.



 That may be true, but you have to remember CS2 Sasuke avoided the nano bombs because he has the Sharingan. Since Yamato can't detect the nano bombs, he's most likely not going to avoid it. Deidara was even surprised Sasuke (who we all know is faster than Yamato) was able to dodge it. It most likely has a big radius that you're not going to detect without the Sharingan or something similar to it.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 23, 2013)

@ennoia show me once when onoki has started a fight without jinton 
a trump card is your next move and nothing stops you from using it when you feel like it . deidara used c4 twice in a row just to make sure he kills sasuke. Nothing stops deidara from controlling a human sized c4 and nano bombing Yamato who would have no need to set up a barrier and hide unground from a human size bomb. They look just like c1 till it explodes . Human sized c4 is a perfect counter to your strategy which implies deidara uses a massive c4. Deidara c4 is like onoki jinton they can control the size if it . 
c4 clones can be controlled and detonated like every other bomb


----------



## Garcher (Aug 23, 2013)

deidara katsu = yamato down. yamato might be able to use mokuton but his skills with it are pathetic


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 23, 2013)

NarutoX28 said:


> ^ The clone won't survive if it lands on a landscape full of bombs. Actually, Yamato will most likely not be able to go underground safely if that's the case.


Mokuton is used by controlling the roots of the plants on the ground, by simply using Mokuton land mines become ineffective. Yamato can also casually separate the earth if he sees Deidara planting mines with a clone and he can use his own clone to find the bombs considering it can fuse with the ground.



Icegaze said:


> @ennoia show me once when onoki has started a fight without jinton


Your argument is invalid, I have already given you a link that destroys your whole Onoki argument.


> Nothing stops deidara from controlling a human sized c4 and nano bombing Yamato who would have no need to set up a barrier and hide unground from a human size bomb.


Provide evidence that Deidara's C4 have the speed necessary to tag anything outside of Guy's summon.



Itachi the Best said:


> deidara katsu = yamato down. yamato might be able to use mokuton but *his skills with it are pathetic*


----------



## UchihaX28 (Aug 24, 2013)

Actually, the clones are created from Yamato exerting chakra and forming the wood of the clone from his own body. Even if he could make clones from the ground, the bomb on the landscape would explode on the clone.

 Deidara's C4 is neat because the opponent will not be able to see the nano bombs. How are they going to dodge the nano bomb when they can't see it? Yamato doesn't have the necessary speed and can't even see the ckakra of the nano bombs. That's the only reason Sasuke dodged it. 

 If he decides to go underground, the bombs on the landscape will blow him up, so it would be pointless.


----------



## Ersa (Aug 24, 2013)

Does Deidara even need to go above C2 for this?

Deidara has defeated Kages, Yamato is fodder.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Aug 24, 2013)

Deidara hold supremacy in the air, but Yamato is the king of the ground.  He can easily defend from the bombardments with his incredibly doton and mokuton defences, not including his earth meld and mokuton melding, but attacking is a real issue on his part.  As shown from the squid scans, his mokuton can certainly reach the air, but is is faster than Gaara's sand, or as fast as KK Gaara's gourd sand?  I'd have to say it's not.

So Yamato is unable to effectively attack Yamato, while at the same time, Yamato is not able to attack Yamato as effectively as he'd like either.

*Redux:*

So Yamato is unable to effectively attack Deidara, while at the same time, Deidara is not able to attack Yamato as effectively as he'd like either.

*/Correction ends*

Naturally if Deidara dotons for whatever reason, he would get destroyed by Yamato growing a forest through him, so that's a way that Yamato can clinch a victory.

The other method would be if Deidara comes down and gets close, so that he finally peg Yamato.  In that situation, he loses his mobility, and gets put into a coffin by Yamato's surprising AOE.  As was seen with the Obito fight, Mokuton can very much be used offensively, and to great effect, and without a plan or intent to capture to figure into Yamato's style, he's free to unleash all manner of tentacle rape upon Deidara; the type he no doubt employed as the scary faced ANBU that fought with Kakashi.

Deidara, though, would not be one to come close.  He is a clever and intelligent shinobi, and a guy who makes big booms, which is a terrifying combination.  His greatest power comes from his range, and versatility, so he wouldn't want or need to come close, not when he has clay clones, and subtle constructs that can act as a scout.  It's in that manner than I see him sneaking small explosives down and around Yamato, perhaps them burrowing up from under his feet while he defends from the obvious attacks raining on him from above, and that it where he takes his victory more times than not. 

Unless C0 isn't the breathing bombs.  Those would kill Yamato.  I can't remember which numbers do what.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Aug 24, 2013)

Super fodder Yamato can't even touch Deidara. Deidara shows him the meaning of art in 10 seconds.


----------



## Empathy (Aug 24, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> So Yamato is unable to effectively attack Yamato, while at the same time, Yamato is not able to attack Yamato as effectively as he'd like either.



This confused me to no end.


----------



## Cryogonal (Aug 24, 2013)

Empathy said:


> This confused me to no end.



You're not the only one.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Aug 24, 2013)

Empathy said:


> This confused me to no end.



It was a test.

To see who was paying attention to my post.

You passed.


----------



## EnderNick (Aug 24, 2013)

I Am Probably Wrong said:


> Deidara stomps, plain and simple. Yamato really can't hit him when he is up in the air, not to mention Deidara constantly flinging bombs in his face.


It takes Deidara time to make each clay explosive, and since Yamato has the First Hokages cells in him, he can use Wood Release: Hōbi Technique.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 24, 2013)

Actually nothing says he can use hashirama techniques 
He is a very watered down version . Who deidara will kill in multiple ways mostly reloving round the convineience of his c4 and c1 clone being identical


----------



## UchihaX28 (Aug 24, 2013)

The problem is, Yamato can't set up a big defense as quick as Deidara can shoot bombs at Yamato.

 I showed this by showing that Sasuke struggled to dodge Deidara's bombs and when Yamato fought Sasuke, all he could do in that instance is use a defense to catch Sasuke (a guy who was dodged by Deidara) and Sasuke easily put a dent in it.

 Yamato has good defenses, but he certainly can't pull them off quickly which is his flaw.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Aug 24, 2013)

Yamato can birth a forest in .5 seconds.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 25, 2013)

Deidara in his infinite stupidity tries CQ C1 combat  and gets bound by Mokuton Jutsu and killed off from there.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Aug 25, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Yamato can birth a forest in .5 seconds.



 Yet he couldn't do it against Sasuke. He could only catch him with a small barrier and he was off guard as well.

 Deidara shot bombs and CS2 Sasuke lost a wing just by trying to dodge.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Aug 25, 2013)

NarutoX28 said:


> Yet he couldn't do it against Sasuke. He could only catch him with a small barrier and he was off guard as well.
> 
> Deidara shot bombs and CS2 Sasuke lost a wing just by trying to dodge.



Yamato has improved a lot over time.  What's your point?


----------



## UchihaX28 (Aug 25, 2013)

^ Same as Jugo and Suigetsu I presume?


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 25, 2013)

When did Yamato improve ?
Please he isn't anything to deidara and is bound to fall against c4 which will come out in multiple ways


----------



## crystalblade13 (Aug 25, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Deidara in his infinite stupidity tries CQ C1 combat  and gets bound by Mokuton Jutsu and killed off from there.



too bad it was an explosive clone 

GG yamato


----------

